# what to do with SF incan lamps?



## chriscoobs (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a few old "high pressure xenon 9v" and p60 lamps that work fine but i have converted to malkoff dropins and was wondering if anything can be done in terms of modding the lamps or if i should just throw them away. let me know your ideas. thanks


----------



## chewy78 (Mar 16, 2012)

send the 9 volt ones my way


----------



## archimedes (Mar 16, 2012)

You could make these ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/237648


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 16, 2012)

The "9V" lamps are still quite usable and even desirable by some here due to their compatibility with two LiIon rechargeables in series - the voltages of 3xCR123 (what these lamps were designed for) and 2xLiIon (a very popular rechargeable configuration on CPF) are very similar.

The "6V" lamps don't have many uses IMO, one very good one is the one that archimedes linked to.


----------



## Illum (Mar 16, 2012)

P60s aren't too bad actually... they run wonderfully at 5V (~1.15A). A decent holder and a simple power supply these work better than the 12VAC Halogen bi-pins for painting lights.


----------



## yifu (Mar 17, 2012)

If you want to mod them, probably not a good idea, it's much better to get a bipin socket/reflector from FiveMega and chosing your own bulb. But, put them up at the marketplace! There's still demand for these things, if sufficiently cheap.. Hint hint.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 18, 2012)

Welcome to CPF!

Just keep them.

kelmo


----------



## HotWire (Mar 19, 2012)

I've used the P60 lamp in a Surefire with a single 17670. A nice soft warm glow emits for creeping around the house at night. I ended up with a few P60 lamps after modifying the Surefire hosts for an LED or brighter incandescent lamp. Some people say that the low voltage will make them turn black, but mine is still crystal clear. You could buy cheaper hosts and install the P60 and an 18650 to give you longer run time. Welcome to CPF!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2012)

*+ 1* HotWire I do exactly the same with my Surefire, Streamlight & Brinkmann incandescents without issue...


----------



## cland72 (Apr 9, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> The "9V" lamps are still quite usable and even desirable by some here due to their compatibility with two LiIon rechargeables in series - the voltages of 3xCR123 (what these lamps were designed for) and 2xLiIon (a very popular rechargeable configuration on CPF) are very similar.
> 
> The "6V" lamps don't have many uses IMO, one very good one is the one that archimedes linked to.



I love using 2x17500 batteries in my stock 9P. Free lumens with the most HCRI output you can get.

As for the 6V bulbs, I have them in my "rainy day" stash in the unlikely event EMP affects LED drop ins/flashlights. You can't get but about $10 per P60, so for that price I'd just assume keep them around in case they are needed.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 10, 2012)

I use a lot of LEDs around here, but I keep the incans around for color rendering, or sudden flights of fancy.

A 6R conversion kit can be had cheaply if you can find a B65 compatible stick; the charger and conversion tubes are on clearance at LA Police Gear.


----------



## justlooking (Apr 16, 2012)

So, is there no problem running a P90 with 2xRCR123s? I tried it, and it is nice...

What about using a P91 with 2xRCR123s?

This doesn't under-drive thebulb?


----------



## jellydonut (Apr 17, 2012)

It underdrives it slightly (8.4V off the charger, 7.4V continuous vs. 9V). I don't remember what the voltage/discharge curves are like for CR123s vs. li-ions so I don't know if that's worse, better or just similar.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 17, 2012)

justlooking said:


> So, is there no problem running a P90 with 2xRCR123s? I tried it, and it is nice...
> 
> What about using a P91 with 2xRCR123s?
> 
> This doesn't under-drive thebulb?


*If you are refering to protected RCR123s, both P90 and P91 will be over 2C limitation of cells discharge but P90 works excellent with pair of IMR 16340 and P91 overdrive but still safe (shorter life) to run with mentioned setup.*
----------------------


jellydonut said:


> It underdrives it slightly (8.4V off the charger, 7.4V continuous vs. 9V)


*Both P90 and P91 are [size=+1]NOMINALLY[/size] 9 volt. 
P90 works well with 7.5~7.8 volts and P91 works without overdriving at 6.6~6.8 volts.
So drive P90 with pair of IMR16340 with confidence and P91 knowing that it will overdrive but still safe.

For your information, each brand new and never used primary CR123 has about 3.2 volt open cirquit, drops to about 2.5 volts under load of (P90) 1.2A and drops even further down to about 2.2 volts at (P91) 2.4 Amps.
Each healthy and fully recharged IMR16340 has about 4.2 volt open cirquit, drops to about 4.0 volts under load of (P90) 1.2A quickly and drops even further down to about 3.7 volts at (P91) 2.5 Amps.*


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 17, 2012)

So, counting overdrive, how much is a P91 on a pair of IMR 16340 putting out?


----------



## jellydonut (Apr 18, 2012)

fivemega said:


> *Both P90 and P91 are [SIZE=+1]NOMINALLY[/SIZE] 9 volt.
> P90 works well with 7.5~7.8 volts and P91 works without overdriving at 6.6~6.8 volts.
> So drive P90 with pair of IMR16340 with confidence and P91 knowing that it will overdrive but still safe.
> 
> ...


So in other words 3x CR123 in practice provides around 7.5 volts - perfect, then. Thanks for the clarification, I was unsure.


----------



## justlooking (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks jellydonut and fivemega, for the clarification. I was, in fact, using AW protected RCR123s. Guess I won't do that again! I knew it sounded too good to be true.

I thank you, and my fingers thank you!


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 18, 2012)

In my long experience, (if only with this *ONE* setup) a P91 and AW IMR 16340 setup is safe... but I wouldn't have _dared_ using that on LiCo cells.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 18, 2012)

Chrontius said:


> So, counting overdrive, how much is a P91 on a pair of IMR 16340 putting out?


*My esimate will be 400~450 BULB lumens at start of fully recharge cells.*


jellydonut said:


> So in other words 3x CR123 in practice provides around 7.5 volts - perfect, then. Thanks for the clarification, I was unsure.


*3x CR123 in practice provides around 7.5 volts under 1.2 Amps load.*


Chrontius said:


> In my long experience, (if only with this *ONE* setup) a P91 and AW IMR 16340 setup is safe... but I wouldn't have _dared_ using that on LiCo cells.


*Unless longe run time is needed. For example if host can take 2 protected 18500, then run time will be almost 3 time longer than 2 IMR16340*


----------



## ToyTank (Apr 19, 2012)

lovecpf I have 2 P60 I burnt using lifepo4. They ran for only an hour or so now I know better. 

I like the mod Archimedes linked to and I may need to make something similar. 

I have one with a 4x20 tritium vial in it to make a trit torch. Works well but weak compared to 15mm sphere with reflector.


----------



## HotWire (May 7, 2012)

I also run a *P90 on 2 X 16340 IMR* cells. Nice bright light. Short run time. It's great around the house or close to a charger. When traveling I install a P60 and use primaries in the same light. Not as bright, much longer run time. I keep a supply of charged 16340 IMR cells at home for quick changes. That is not the light for non-flashaholics because the cells can be damaged by discharging them too much.


----------



## Brigadier (May 8, 2012)

I run a P90 in a G3 with 2XAW17500's all the time without incident.


----------



## fivemega (May 8, 2012)

*
P90 works very safe on 2 protected 17500
P90 works very safe on 2 protected 17670
P90 works very safe on 2 protected 18500
P90 works very safe on 2 protected 18650
---
P90 works very safe on 2 IMR 16340
P90 works very safe on 2 IMR 18350
P90 works very safe on 2 IMR 17670
P90 works safe on 2 IMR 18650
---
---
P91 works safe on 2 protected 17500
P91 works safe on 2 protected 17670
P91 works little hard on 2 protected 18500
P91 works little hard on 2 protected 18650
---
P91 works safe on 2 IMR 16340
P91 works safe on 2 IMR 18350
P91 works hard on 2 IMR 17670
P91 works very hard on 2 IMR 18500
P91 works very hard on 2 IMR 18650
*


----------



## Chrontius (May 23, 2012)

fivemega said:


> *Unless longe run time is needed. For example if host can take 2 protected 18500, then run time will be almost 3 time longer than 2 IMR16340*



I'd only dare using it for about 10 minutes on a charge, or perhaps 3 minutes at a time for fear of heat. But it's quite an impressive few minutes!

That's an excellent chart, by the way. It looks like it only covers bulb life concerns, but it's excellent to know.


----------



## greatscoot (May 28, 2012)

HotWire said:


> I've used the P60 lamp in a Surefire with a single 17670. A nice soft warm glow emits for creeping around the house at night. I ended up with a few P60 lamps after modifying the Surefire hosts for an LED or brighter incandescent lamp. Some people say that the low voltage will make them turn black, but mine is still crystal clear. You could buy cheaper hosts and install the P60 and an 18650 to give you longer run time. Welcome to CPF!



What kind of runtime do you get?


----------



## Littlelantern (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,this is my very first post in the forum.a few years back my buddy gave me a surefire ,my first surefire an e1e.since then I fall in love with surefire incandescent light,I sleep with a 9p under my pillow.feel much secure.nothing out there beat the glory beam of the p91.


----------



## Chrontius (Jul 9, 2012)

Welcome to CPF, LittleLantern! 

Your friend sounds quite generous, and an E1e is a great choice. You might want to stock up on bulbs pretty soon, but those things are remarkably solid little lights.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 12, 2012)

Thankfully Lumens Factory is still making replacement bulbs for SureFire's older Inca. models.

Stocking up on E1E bulbs shouldn't be a problem. But yeah, better done sooner than later.


----------



## Littlelantern (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi there, when the time I got the e1e,I m a regular guy with little knowledge about flashlight and yet become a flasholic,all I knew is change the battery once a week .Then one night the e1e failed to worked, I frantically look for the replacement lamp and got some 250 miles down south,I tried to modify several bi pin xenon lamp to replaced to mn01 but none of it beat the hotspot, beam quality ,runtime and the reliability of the mn01.stockpiling is a must .I tried before the lumens factory eo 1 r 90 lumens ,quite bright and shorter runtime.the p91 and p 90 is the most prized possession in my collection.


----------

